
Smartphone vs. virus, is privacy always going to be the loser? - pseudolus
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-04-smartphone-virus-privacy-loser.html
======
jjgreen
> any additional digital surveillance powers should be necessary,
> proportionate and temporary

generally not as temporary as you would hope ...

